# Anit Theft Alarm Activated! Please Help!!



## madomin (Nov 8, 2012)

Okay so I left my keys locked inside my car and had to get them out. I had the window cracked a little down and was able to unlock it from the inside. The problem with that is that the anti theft alarm went off. So we got the keys and closed all doors and opened them with the key again. The alarm deactivated, but when I opened the door for the second time it went off again. We disconnected the car battery and the problem got worse. 

Now we have the alarm go off and we can not unlock the doors all doors with the unlock button, heater wont heat, trunk door won't open with latch. What can I do please help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Year? Aftermarket or factory anti-theft?


----------

